# Kefir question



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi! 
My cousin just gave me her Kefir grains! I'm super excited, as I used to buy it to drink all the time in Europe. 
I'm wondering about her method. She gave them to me in a pint jar and said that each day or so she poured off the milk to drink, then filled the jar with fresh milk. 
How much milk do you make into Kefir at a time? How long do you let it sit? How often (or how much) should you split out the grains? 
Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Depending on how strong the strain is or the number of Kefir Grains you have....

Try a pint size jar that you mentioned, place Kefir Grains inside and fill up with whole milk leaving a two inch space or so for air. Cover loosely and let sit at room temp overnight. Every 24 hours, you should see a thickened liquid you strain off reserving Kefir Grains and then place grains back into the empty jar with fresh milk and use that Kefir Liquid you strained off for smoothies, baking, dressing and more! The temp they prefer is around 70's. All liquid strained off should be refridgerated. I like to rotate mine every day but others like a stronger flavor or tartness and they do theirs every two days. 

I have some easy reading with more info and pics for you on a website hubby built me.

Kefir Wellness | A drink to your health&#8230;


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I have about a (all put together) a golf ball sized grains that I have in a quart jar. I like a stronger kefir so every other day I strain off the kefir, put the grains back in the jar and fill w/ cold milk leaving, like Romy said, about 2in of air space. 
The strained kefir is then refrigerated. 
I've not done this, but some will leave the strained kefir out for another 24hours in a tightly closed jar, and will sometimes put fruit mash in it to give it a second ferment.
Here is a website that talks about it. 
Second Ferment Your Kefir Your Tastes Buds Will Thank You. | Cultured Food Life


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks, ladies! I'm enjoying it already! 
I bought a jar of apricots to mix with it, since that was always my favorite flavor- yummy!


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

Do these grains multiply at all or are you just using the original ones over and over forever? I am interested in trying this when I start milking in a couple of weeks. I saw that link where it talked about putting citrus rind in it for another few hours to mellow it out. Can't wait to try this!

Sherry in GA


----------

